# LG Optimus?



## Daidude (Nov 19, 2010)

Tomorrow I am probably going to get an LG Optimus GT540 smartphone plus it has an Android OS for my birthday on tuesday. It is £110 including the £10 top up and I was just wondering if there was anything better for that price range preferably an Android smartphone? Also I am in the UK if that helps.


----------



## Daidude (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't mean to bump my own thread but since I am getting my phone tomorrow I sort of need a quick reply. Delete this post if you want.


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Nov 20, 2010)

Dunno if this is a bit late. The Optimus's really glaring flaw, imo, is the resistive touch screen which would make it a pain in the neck to use. (Although most phones in that range comes with resistive touch screens anyway) I haven't really looked at lower-end Android phones so I don't have much to say regarding alternatives in that price range. The Huawei Ideos seems to be getting rave reviews for an Android in that price range (even has a capacitative touch screen) but the release date seems to have been pushed back indefinitely in the UK. The ZTE Racer seems to come with very similar specs to the Optimus but seems to fare slightly better in many reviews, so might want to look into that.


----------



## Daidude (Nov 20, 2010)

Chrono_Tata said:
			
		

> Dunno if this is a bit late. The Optimus's really glaring flaw, imo, is the resistive touch screen which would make it a pain in the neck to use. (Although most phones in that range comes with resistive touch screens anyway) I haven't really looked at lower-end Android phones so I don't have much to say regarding alternatives in that price range. The Huawei Ideos seems to be getting rave reviews for an Android in that price range (even has a capacitative touch screen) but the release date seems to have been pushed back indefinitely in the UK. The ZTE Racer seems to come with very similar specs to the Optimus but seems to fare slightly better in many reviews, so might want to look into that.



Thanks that helped I might wait for the Ideos in the UK although my B-Day is tuesday plus it is £50 more although it is another option for me and I don't really like the ZTE racer although it is on my favourite network (3). If anyone has any other suggestions I would be happy to hear them.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 20, 2010)

Recently bought a £150 pay as you go Smasung Galaxy (can't remember exact model number) and its a treat to use. Capacitive multi-touch screen, latest version of Android, Wi-Fi built in (though its not amazing)


----------



## Daidude (Nov 20, 2010)

Anyway after all your suggestions (only 2) I have decided that I will wait until the Huawei Ideos Android smartphone is released then I'll buy it as my B-Day present unless something better is reccomended.


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2010)

get a htc wildfire if you guys have those over there
pretty good price for what it is (only thing is i think it has 2.1 pre-installed but you should be able to get a 2.2 custom rom for it)


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 4, 2010)

PROB TOO LATE now but the SE X8 is pretty much the same specs as the LG OPTIMUS but a much better phone overall more stable and a bit faster even tho its same processor its like the INTEL of processors over the AMD of the LG's


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 4, 2010)

actually, you should also check out the Orange San Fransisco aka ZTE Blade, actaully beats the optimus in specs and is also £110 and student discount from the orange shop. The Blade actually comes pretty close to the HTC Wildfire.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 4, 2010)

forgot to add that the X8 is £99 in O2


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 4, 2010)

I've got an android phone but it seems slow and buggy at times.
Don't go for a weak android phone with specs of a calculator (it may be because it's a Sense UI) but mine is completely legit and runs badly.
HTC Hero

The glitches and lag is so annoying I've actually sworn the next phone I buy will be an iphone model (never get any complaints of lag do they)

EDIT: just to be clear, what I'm saying is if you go for an android phone get a fairly good one!


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, at the risk of sounding like a fanboy, if you get an Android phone with the same specs as an iPhone, you won't be getting any lag lol.

The Android platform was designed to be more friendly environment to advanced users than the iPhone. The (not so) secret to the iPhone being lag-free most of the time is they kinda lock you in an environment where it's not possible to overstress the phone and get lags, such as having limited multitasking. With the Android you can do ridiculous things like run 6 apps in the background while having a moving wallpaper running, which will really hit your system performance if you don't know what you are doing. 

Anyway if you are getting lags on your low-end Android it's probably a good idea to look for a task-killer app on the market and then set it to aggressively kill background tasks, most of which you don't need anyway. Should speed up the phone a decent bit. Also with certain phones you can do some tweaks in order to get it running faster.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 11, 2010)

After a long time of deciding I have finally decided to get the HTC Wildfire for £130 on payg from phones 4u but once again does anyone have any better suggestions? Oh yeah and I have checked out all of the phones already mentioned in this thread and decided that I liked the Wildfire best. unless anyone can change my mind again.

2 hours later

I have just went to phones 4u to buy the HTC Wildfire to find out they only have it in White and costs £160. If anyone knows, is there anywhere to get it for £150 or cheaper in brown preferably on 3, O2, T-Mobile or unlocked.


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2010)

Vodafone - Argos

Then £10 or so for unlocked. Saving £20.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 12, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Vodafone - Argos
> 
> Then £10 or so for unlocked. Saving £20.



Thats a good deal and I have already seen it but I would like it to be in brown and so far I have only found it in brown for £160 unfortunately but thanks anyway.


----------



## Daidude (Dec 19, 2010)

Just to say, thanks for everyones help and in the end i got the wildfire in brown from vodafone for £160 3 days ago and am happy with my choice.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 20, 2010)

Rizsparky said:
			
		

> actually, you should also check out the Orange San Fransisco aka ZTE Blade, actaully beats the optimus in specs and is also  and student discount from the orange shop. The Blade actually comes pretty close to the HTC Wildfire.


I was going to recommend the ZTE Blade, but I see you already got a Wildfire, oh well

also, check this out


----------

